

Some hope for immigrant startuppers - abstractbill

Just wanted to let any other hopeful Green Card applicants here know that after four years, and despite several snafus, political in-fighting and feet-dragging by various parties, I got my Green
Card last week.<p>Note in particular that this means uscis is still processing applications despite the recent indications that they were not.<p>Good luck to everyone else!
======
motivi
congratulations! waiting for mine, it is an insane journey!!

I dont understand the green card system, if you run a company, you want the
best to stay, and not make their life hard. the existing process makes it
harder for those better performers for the USA company.

------
semigeek
They reopened the 2007 numbers - they had closed it for a few weeks, but I
think a lawsuit got them to reopen. I'm hoping to get mine in the next month
or two.

------
pepeto
Here is an important question. Did you apply for the green card lottery or did
you get on some other premises, and what were those?

~~~
abstractbill
I was ineligible for the Green Card lottery since I'm British.

It was an employment-based application. The startup I worked for in London got
acquired in 2003 and we all got the chance to move to the Bay Area.

~~~
juwo
most immigrants come here because their home country had a much lower standard
of living - aside from the opportunity. So I am surprised that you took so
much trouble; surely Britain has an equivalent standard of living?

~~~
davidw
I can't figure out whether the people who run immigration in most countries
are complete morons on their own, or if their political masters have
significant influence in the stupidity of the system. My own personal example
(well, one): when I got married in Italy, I had to swear, in front of a (busy)
judge, with two witnesses, that no, I was not actually married elsewhere.

I don't think there would be any huge effects if things were basically opened
up between wealthy countries... a few would go here from there, and vice
versa, and things would balance out. But it is increasingly difficult. Bleagh!

~~~
juwo
"if things were basically opened up between wealthy countries"

so, only between wealthy countries?

~~~
davidw
For starters. You couldn't realistically completely open, Holland, say, to
immigration from India and China without some adverse consequences. Between
rich countries, people would likely flow back and forth enough to balance
things out.

------
iamyoohoo
Congratulations!

